# West mids meet. 9th May



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

I love my TT, that cool feel of cold metal- oops sorry wrong web site!
But if you love all TTs and live in or around the West Mids and would like to meet up once a month or so please post a reply so we can start to get a group going.
If you can put the area you are coming from so we can make it convient for all to get there- pm me if you would rather.
Hopefully this will lead to some regular meets, drives and some good fun!!!!!!

So come on post some replies and once I have a few replies we will get the West Mids back on the TT map


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Hi Ya I am from Cannock


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Sounds great Fraser.

Live in Walsall, work in Birmingham.

Speak soon.

Steve


----------



## TT4PJ (May 5, 2004)

Hiya,
Halesowen, not far from Beechwood Audi.
Regards Phill.
PS. Maybe a good idea to pick a pub with large car park as I think you may have struck a chord with this idea! :wink:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks all so far, once we have a few more we can sort out a venue and date so keep watching!!!!!!!!


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Count me in please - live and work in Shirley.


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Cool idea, well done for taking the inititaive [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Does this mean the West Midlands is going to have a Rep now?

I'm in Lichfield.

TThriller (Dave)


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Any West Midlanders planning to go to the TTOC event at Gaydon?

If so, maybe we could meet up beforehand and drive down?

Anyone taking wife/girlfriend? Tip - don't take both!!

Warren.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

WozzaTT said:


> Any West Midlanders planning to go to the TTOC event at Gaydon?
> 
> Last Year we met up at Hopwood services M42. Let us know where you are coming from


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Hilly10 said:


> WozzaTT said:
> 
> 
> > Any West Midlanders planning to go to the TTOC event at Gaydon?
> ...


I'm in Shirley - junction 4 M42.


----------



## b19rak (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm in Nuneaton so pretty local. Does anyone have VagCom handy at one of these meets? I need a few settings changed? Would be much appreciated.


----------



## dubbers (Jul 30, 2005)

Sounds good - I'm J3 M42. Also planning on going to TTOC at HMC.


----------



## E11STT (Mar 11, 2005)

Also from nuneaton would be up for a monthly meet !!!!!


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Any idea where this meet and cruise's are going to be held i'm from Kettering so the nearer south the better, plus this meet might be closer than the east midlands meet for me,also i prefer Saturday's as well.


----------



## Gaz225 (Feb 11, 2006)

Woohoo i've found 2 other people from Nuneaton 8) 8) 8)


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

barton TT said:


> Any idea where this meet and cruise's are going to be held i'm from Kettering so the nearer south the better, plus this meet might be closer than the east midlands meet for me,also i prefer Saturday's as well.


A pub just off junction 11 of the M6 has been suggested as a first meet, which is obviously quite a way north.

Perhaps if more of us from "the south" become interested, we could alternate between north and south west midlands. If you see what I mean


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

As this will be the first meet I thought we would meet up at a nice pub have a good meal and chat about our TTSâ€™s.
Location is: The spread eagle pub
Junction of the A5 and A449 Wolverhampton Rd at Gailey.
Directions from the north: M6 junction 12- left onto A5- beware lots of speed camaras here- follow for 1 mile. Pub is in front of you at island.
From the north is just the same except turn right at junction 12 
Meet time 7.30 pm- 8.00 pm
If you can let me know if you want to come and how many people please.
Date of choice: Tuesday May 9th or Thursday may 11th Choice by popular demand.
I know this may be a little north for some of you but not all the events will be here.
Hopefully we will sort out the first few runs into the seven valley and the Client hills.
Hope to see you all soon. 
Fraser :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Should be ok for either night but will check diary in work tomorrow.

Will probably just be me unless people are taking wives/girlfriends etc?


----------



## ttocs99 (May 14, 2005)

Am in Bham near J6 ... Thursday is best day for me


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Should be OK for either Its only 4 miles from home


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

When I get the car back I will come. I am only available on Tuesdays.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

sssgucci said:


> When I get the car back I will come. I am only available on Tuesdays.


Sound - looking forward to seeing your car 8)


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

WozzaTT said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > When I get the car back I will come. I am only available on Tuesdays.
> ...


It's ready, just the wheels taking an age to arrive. Sick of this Vectra! :lol:


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

So its now official!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The first west mids meet 
The Spread eagle pub,
7.30-8.00 pm
Tuesday 9th May
See you all there

Fraser

PS Dont forget the speed traps if you are comming off the motorway


----------



## TT Law (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry Yogi but I will have to miss this one. I have had a better offer I'm afraid:

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=62026

Will get to the next one.

Steve


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Should be ok to comeing from Telford so not far for me. 

DAZ


----------



## Baggie Boy (Oct 15, 2005)

See you Tuesday, 2 miles from my house in Penkridge!! Great planning :lol:

Pubs got a great beer garden, with a playground for the kids.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

See you all Tuesday hope it stops dry used the Swissol this morning :wink:


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

would like to have come - available weekends only i'm afraid


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

There will be plenty of weekend meets so keep looking
8) 8)  8) 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hope it stays dry see you all at the pub.

DAZ


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

I was planning a trip to Bassetts Pole on two wheels Tuesday: but that can wait another week. So it's to The Spread Eagle in the TT then.

TThriller


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

TThriller said:


> I was planning a trip to Bassetts Pole on two wheels Tuesday: but that can wait another week. So it's to The Spread Eagle in the TT then.
> 
> TThriller


Le Mans on a bike- Bassetts pole on a bike
glad to see you have come to a wise decision that my company is better - and plenty of TT friends,

Fraser [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

Damm,

Only spotted this tonight, will have to make the next one.

Have Vagcom (free version + cable) if anybody needs it next time.


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Nick225TT said:


> Damm,
> 
> Only spotted this tonight, will have to make the next one.
> 
> Have Vagcom (free version + cable) if anybody needs it next time.


Nick - can you enable the lock/unlock beep with the free version???


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Many thanks Frazer for organizing a splendid evening in such splendid company.

Many more thanks to Fraser for buying us all a drink: a trend we hope the other Reps follow [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



















Dave & Gill
----------
TThriller


----------



## Nick225TT (Oct 13, 2004)

WozzaTT said:


> Nick225TT said:
> 
> 
> > Damm,
> ...


Haven't tried, but will check.

Have an old (version 3x) but full version that will do that.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

Thanks Frasier hope we can get some cruises together this summer and some midweek meets. I am sure we can get more people next time


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Yes - thanks a lot for organising last night's meet Fraser, and cheers for the drink!

I look forward to humiliating Daz with the power of my car on the next cruise!


----------



## YOGIBEAR (Oct 4, 2005)

Thanks to all thoese who turned up for the meet last night, it was great to meet you all. It was only as good as it was as you were all there and i was not drinking alone.
I will post some pics in the next day or two and will get the next meet sorted for sonetime in June.
Once again thanks to all
Fraser
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

YOGIBEAR said:


> ... will get the next meet sorted for sonetime in June....


We look forward to it Fraser. Keep up the good work mate.

Dont forget to PM me your mobile number so we can arrange to meet up for the run up to the Beehive on Sunday (if we don't go to Newcastle this weekend)

TThriller.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

nice to meet you all had a good night thanks for the [smiley=cheers.gif] 
Fraser.see you all soon.

DAZ


----------



## WozzaTT (Jan 15, 2006)

Fraser - where's the pics from our meet mate?!

Are you going to organise another one? :?


----------

